# South East Essex Technical College......



## majoco

....and School of Art. Longbridge Road, Dagenham, Essex.

The R/O's course that started in 1962 was the first course they had run. A retired R/O Paul something, a retired CW man Percy who worked at GKA - otherwise all the technical stuff was done by existing staff. Finished my two years and off to sea, there was a course after ours, but I see that the whole area and the college was absorbed into London and ceased to exist. 
Plenty of opportunities for a young lad to be led astray, some lovely girls in the arts section, dress makers and designers, hairdressers - very hard to concentrate at times!
Now I know the world is a small place but....we emigrated to NZ in 1974 and lived in a small village about 50km north of Wellington on the coast. Wife and I went to an art show in the village and were attracted to a small painting by a local artist which we bought. The artist was on site and we got chatting - turned out he was trained at SEETC! Roll the clock forward to 2009, new wife had friend, Caroline Castle. Had them round for dinner one night - husband Trevor was an automotive instructor at SEETC when I was there!
Anybody else went to SEETC R/O's courses? I suspect we were the only two courses that were completed.

If I really put my mind to it.... Mick Chatwin, Graham Haverson, Bob something went to the Falklands, Frank? who had to get married to one of the art students, Alan? The CW man Percy was replaced by a Hank Bondermaker from PCH Scheveningen. The Head of Section was a "Mac" MacDonald who could often be found in the "Robin Hood" at lunchtime.....

My name - Martin Cook from out in the sticks of Essex...


----------

